# 94664 documentation - Was wondering if anyone had some



## alincoln (Mar 27, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone had some info on the documentation requirements of 94664 - demo of inhaler/neb/MDI? Does the documentation need to be signed off on by the physician in the office or just documented by the medical assistant and signed/dated by the MA?

I was thinking something like this would be ok - opinions?
"John Doe Chart# 11111
3/27/12 John Doe was given a prescription with/without a sample of Advair 150/50 and albuterol rescue inhaler today. I showed the patient how to use these devices and demonstrated to him the proper technique for administering the mediciation. The patient demonstrated back to me that they had a clear understanding of how to use the medication. Signed by Medical Assistant 3/27/12"


Thoughts? Should it be signed by the physician in the office?


----------



## like2code (Mar 27, 2012)

*94664 documentation*

I believe it would be ok to have the MA sign off on the chart note and not have the physician sign.  Look forward to reading other opinions.


----------



## alincoln (Apr 2, 2012)

like2code said:


> I believe it would be ok to have the MA sign off on the chart note and not have the physician sign.  Look forward to reading other opinions.




Thanks!  I haven't heard any other opinions yet


----------

